# This year's theme: Salem, 1692



## angelicdrkness (Jul 30, 2012)

This is my first post. I could use your guys help. I loveeeeeeee Halloween. This is the first year I can do the haunt I want. (financially and Time wise) So therefore I could use all the help or ideas I can get! This year Im actually going with a full on theme inside and out (I live one about an acre of land) I'm thinking witches altar, stockades,bubbling candles,potion bottles,spellbook, Grave yard with actual names of some of the witches from Salem....my brain is going crazy with Ideas..feel free to throw anything in


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I think I was a witch in a past life, LOL. I am really going all out with a witch theme this year too. I have been making spell books and potion bottles already. There are great witch kitchen ideas and pics on here. Here is my first spell book I made, now working on 3 others.


----------



## angelicdrkness (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol Witchy, ME TOO!! I have always had this strange draw to Salem and Witchcraft. It interests me completely, so it was just natural to go with this theme. I LOVEEEEE your spell book. as soon as I figure out how I will post the one I am starting on this weekend. I have started on my "potions" this week. My husband thinks I am crazy...(says the guy who is building my gallows and stockades ) but he loves my ideas and my "geniusness" I cant wait! I would love to swap ideas with you!!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

My husband thinks im crazy too but he just bought me a crystal ball on ebay. I really want to go to Salem for a vacation someday


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been to Salem, interesting but touristy & pricey. The witchcraft trials were in Salem Village which is now Danvers, MA where 13 innocent people were executed because of childern playing a bad stupid game. Read The Crucible by Arthur Miller.

Go to the Yankee Candle flagship store in South Deerfield, MA, it is well worth the drive.

The creepiest place I have visited is the Tower of London, imagine the horrors, if walls could talk.


----------



## angelicdrkness (Jul 30, 2012)

Kitty said:


> I have been to Salem, interesting but touristy & pricey. The witchcraft trials were in Salem Village which is now Danvers, MA where 13 innocent people were executed because of childern playing a bad stupid game. Read The Crucible by Arthur Miller.
> 
> Go to the Yankee Candle flagship store in South Deerfield, MA, it is well worth the drive.
> 
> The creepiest place I have visited is the Tower of London, imagine the horrors, if walls could talk.


Thank you so much!! I was talking to my husband last night albout wanting to go for vacation this year and then to Boston. I have read the Crucible a billion times, I love that book.  I have done a ton of research although I did not know about Danvers. I wrote a award winning paper in High School and then another one in College about the Trials. My husband read them and told me I could teach a class on them. I'm glad that I have learned something new  I told my husband, If my daughters acted like that, I would have had to give them the wost spanking and grounding of thier LIFE!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

witchy poo said:


> I think I was a witch in a past life, LOL. I am really going all out with a witch theme this year too. I have been making spell books and potion bottles already. There are great witch kitchen ideas and pics on here. Here is my first spell book I made, now working on 3 others.
> 
> View attachment 119575


Witchy Poo, that spell book is crazy good! Did you do a tutorial on the forum?


----------



## madisonmiller (Aug 29, 2012)

Salem Witch Trials of 1692. Salem for Families. If this is your first visit to Salem, you may want to get a taste of each of our four primary themes


----------

